# Garlic Oil and Pro Biotic



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Hi All,

I have been giving a Pro Biotic twice a week on the moistened feed of my breeders for about two months now. I read an article about the wonderful properties in garlic and how it is great for our birds and he gave a recipe for making your own garlic oil to moisten the feed with. At first the birds weren't sure about the garlic smell but they soon goobled up all the feed with the garlic oil on it. 

My question is can I use the garlic oil to moisten the feed and then sprinkle the Pro Biotic on that or is there something in the garlic that will kill the beneficial bacteria in the Pro Biotic?

As always, any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Garlic does kill bacteria (even if it isn't the good ones in the probio's), and a good amount of it too. I don't think I'd advise giving both at the same time...IMO.

We use both at different times. The only difference is we use light olive oil on the feed, then sprinkle garlic powder over it so it'll stick to the oil. Our pro biotics are in the water though (seems to me like it's a lot easier than putting it on the food).

Whether it's on the food or in the water, it still works. I'd just use garlic...say...once or twice a week, then use the pro biotics a day or two after 

By the way, I thought this was pretty interesting about garlic: http://www3.telus.net/npaw/gchf13.html


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We have a sticky on using garlic, by Treesa.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12553

Dan, I don't know the answer to your question but I THINK I would do the garlic separate from the probiotic.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

*Update*

For anyone who might be interested,

I just heard back from the manufacturer of the Pro Biotic I am using. They do not recommend using garlic in conjunction with the Pro Biotic as it can kill some of the positive bacteria in the Pro Biotic. Live and learn! They suggest a seed oil like canola to use with their product and then possibly use the garlic a couple of days later.

Thought you might want to know for future reference.

Dan


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Dan. It is good to get a definitive answer.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Garlic is best given by crushing the clove and adding to the drinking water. This allows it not to lose its potency.

I have also found garlic capsules given individually to each pigeon also beneficial, especially used long term. 

If you are going to sprinkle the probiotics on the seed, make sure to use as little as olive oil as possible to get it to stick to the seed. Too much olive oil can also lubricate the digestive tract too much, and the pigeon will lose the ability to absorb their food.

Probiotics are best bought at your local health food store in the refrigeration section, that is where the beneficial bacteria is still alive. I have often given live source of probiotics from kefir to birds with very wet droppings, and the results are almost immediate. Runny poop can also be a secondary infection to another health issue, so its best to always check the bird out thoroughly.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Garlic does kill bacteria (even if it isn't the good ones in the probio's), and a good amount of it too. I don't think I'd advise giving both at the same time...IMO.


Excellent information, Becky, the article is a good one too!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi DAN, Here is what I have been doing for years,I use what I call the Italian Cocktail, 1 or 2 tbs of ACV,1 or 2 tbs Garlic Juice, and 1 tbs of Amino acid. The next 2 days they get probiotic's in their drinking water I use ENTRO-PLUS and PROBIOS in Distilled Water. This works for me and the birds are healthy. GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, do you use the Entero-plus and Probios at the same time? Or, alternate?

Too, where can I find amino acids?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> George, do you use the Entero-plus and Probios at the same time? Or, alternate?
> 
> Too, where can I find amino acids?


 Hi MAGGIE, Yes I use both at the same time. I use BRAGG's ACV, and BRAGG's amino acids both of which I get in my local health food store. You can use amino's from a pigeon supply house I like the stuff from the health food store as I use them also. GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, thank you so much.


----------

